# Commute from Anaheim to LAX



## BigSur (May 9, 2005)

Anyone know a smooth route from Anaheim (near Knott's) to the LAX area? I mapped it online and got a 33 mile route through the southbay area. Any suggestions on specific roads to take?


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Knott's to LAX? Lame, right?*

Dude... that's quite a route. If you get any good suggestions, post them here.

If it were me, and since I don't know those roads at all, I'd likely _not_ opt for the route that the crow would fly (Lakewood, Paramount, Compton, Hawthorne), and instead make a beeline for PVP and then go up the coast through Redondo, Hermosa, and Manhattan Beaches.

If it's a route that you're going to do a lot, you'll probably be able to develop a pretty decent urban route eventually...

I'd be interested to hear from others out there what's a good route inland (and what decent destinations are) inland from the coast along the 105 or the 91.


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.metro.net/riding_metro/bikes/images/la_bike_map.pdf

This might help a bit. Sounds like a pretty urban ride!!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The 105 freeway would be ideal.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Green Line*



BigSur said:


> Anyone know a smooth route from Anaheim (near Knott's) to the LAX area? I mapped it online and got a 33 mile route through the southbay area. Any suggestions on specific roads to take?


There just aren't many ride friendly routes from about the Long Beach Fwy (710) west to LAX without riding through the Third World. A route through the Dominguez Hills area is likely the safest way to go, but that's a bit of a southern bend around. The pavement is in better condition through that area and the neighborhoods are more, eh, civil.
Recommendation: Ride to the Norwalk Station of the Metrorail Green Line and ride the train to LAX. You'll get a better close up look at the area you might ride through before actually attempting it....


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

That sounds like the worst bike ride i could possibly imagine. Is there a reason you wouldnt take the train to downtown LA then either connect to a bus or ride from there? By the way, if you want to ride through Compton...good luck. I was there for work at 7 am on a wednesday morning and almost had my car stolen, directly outside a police station (when i came out from my meeting there were 5 guys standing there looking in the windows with one more on lookout)...


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I live near Beach Blvd. and Malvern - so I live just north of you about 5 miles. I did a ride by myself to a friend's house in Playa Del Rey. I just took Imperial Highway all the way out. Imperial Highway runs along the southside of LAX. Literally, you are next to the runways at LAX on Imperial Hwy. That was quite an adventure However. You don't go through Compton, but you do go through Lynnwood and Watts. When I reached Sepulveda (by LAX), I headed North. I didn't have any problems but riding through those areas was intimidating. I was riding between 24-26 mph most of that trip. When I reached Inglewood, the area improved drastically. Not that Inglewood is that great but it was much nicer than the other two cities. From now on, I will stick to driving up that way. One thing's for certain, my wife gave me a ride back. Honestly, no matter what route you take, you will be going through some rough areas.


----------



## Spear Legweak (Mar 27, 2006)

terbennett said:


> Honestly, no matter what route you take, you will be going through some rough areas.


True that


----------

